

Life’s Quantum Crystal Ball - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/194

======
jdimov
It's not the ability to predict the future that defines life. It is the
ability to create it.

~~~
cgio
It's not even the ability to create it, just the process of experiencing it.

